# Macklots pythons colour and pattern variation.



## Sharpdevy (12 mo ago)

The same species, the same age and gender but two totally different colours. I didn't realise macklots could have such a colour and pattern difference.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Even within a clutch they can


----------



## Golgarth (Aug 27, 2008)

I have to admit a sly smile knowing someone else has to wear gloves with a Macklots, never met one yet that didn't like to taste me when I picked it up


----------



## Sharpdevy (12 mo ago)

Golgarth said:


> I have to admit a sly smile knowing someone else has to wear gloves with a Macklots, never met one yet that didn't like to taste me when I picked it up


Haha yes they are pretty fiesty why young but they are calming down now so no need to cover all my skin haha 😄. I need to upgrade their enclosures but what I have realised is, if I give them a big one they go straight back to biting. They also grow very quick!


----------

